# Log/Wood ID



## werneb01 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hello,

I live in Northwest Wisconsin. Since I bought my house 5 years ago there have been two logs laying behind the garage. I'm guessing they might be something somewhat interesting as why else would they be saving them. However, I don't know what they are. So, today I cut off a chunch and split some pieces off the block and then band sawed and jointed/planed a piece to see if you could tell me what it is. I have pictures of the logs, most of the bark is there but falling off and pictures of the piece of wood I made.

Thoughts?

Thanks,

Brad


----------



## werneb01 (Apr 23, 2008)

*having trouble with the other pictures*

I have a few more pictures but I am having trouble uploading.

I'll keep trying


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Catalpa without seeing the logs...


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Catalpa yes, but Butternut came to my mind first, and I have never even cut any.


----------



## werneb01 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Can't seem to do it.*

I tried again tonight with more pictures. It keeps telling me I am missing some sort of security token. I don't know what that is. I have posted pictures before without problems.

Any thoughts?

By the way - I have a few other living butternut trees in the yard, these logs do not look like the bark is the same. 

If I figure this picture thing out I'll post the pictures.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Someone else recently mentioned the "token" thing. I don't know what it is. I'll do some detective work . . . . .


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

My first thought was also butternut but without more info it seems to me a tossup between butternut and catalpa. Nothing else comes to mind, but it always amazes me how hard it often is to ID wood.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh, and if you're not familiar w/ my site, you might want to check out the pics of butternut and catalpa. Just look under my name:


----------



## carlis stephens (Sep 5, 2008)

Definetly butternut, I am sitting here looking at a board as I type this.


----------

